# Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Aquatuning



## efha (6. Juni 2016)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Aquatuning,

ich möchte hier meine Erfahrungen teilen. Der Shop gefällt mir sehr gut, die Auswahl ist riesig. Bestellen ist einfach und es wird sehr schnell geliefert. Soweit so gut.

Also, ich habe am 18.04 bestellt am 20.04 war die Ware da. Leider konnte ich erst am 30.04 mit dem Bau anfangen, da noch ein kleiner Städteurlaub nach Porto dazwischenkam. 

Beim Zusammenbau bzw. beim Entlüften musste ich feststellen, dass das mein Ausgleichsbehälter (Koolance Reservoir Nozzle Base 80mm OD) einen feinen kaum zu sehenden Riss hat aus dem Wasser austrat. Okay, Support angeschrieben. 

Ich habe auch vorsorglich auf der Seite von Aquatuning geschaut ob sie das defekte Teil auf Lage habe, war nicht der Fall.

Ich (man verzeihe mir die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, es war spät): „Hallo, das Unterteil hat einen feinen Riss und es tritt wasser aus, nicht an den schlüssen oder am behälter an sich sonder direkt am schwarzen acetal. Hat micj schon ganz schön nerven gekostet und ein Liter meiner Kühlflüssigkeit Wie verfahren wir jetzt?“

Als Antwort kam das:“ Hallo Herr (Mein Name),
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
...
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
H. W.“

Ja, mehr kam nicht. Okay, gleich angerufen und eine freundliche Dame sagte mir:“… ja ein Fehler, hier die E-Mail von Frau W., schicken Sie Ihr Bilder vom Defekt…“ Das war am Montag, den 02.05

Gesagt getan, Bilder geschickt. 

Meine Mail: “Hier die Bilder. Bei der Draufsicht in der Rille wo der Dichtungsgummi liegt. Bei der Frontalen unter dem linken Anschluss direkt in der Kante.“

Ihre Antwort:“ Hallo (Mein Name),
 vielen Dank für die zugesendeten Bilder.
Wir haben die Anfrage an den Hersteller gesendet und warten nun auf Rückmeldung.
Sobald wir eine Rückmeldung erhalten, informieren wir Sie über den weiteren Ablauf.“

Am nächsten Tag wieder angerufen, 03.05, ein freundlicher Mann war am Telefon, dem sagt ich „ich möchte komplett vom Kauf zurücktreten, weil Ersatzlieferung dauert mir zu lang“ der verwies mich an Frau W., es würde aber noch dauern eh sie sich meldet, denn es seien auch zwei Kollegen gerade Krank und sie sei beschäftigt. 

Okay, gewartet dann das: „Hallo (mein Name),
 der Hersteller schickt Ihnen den Austauschboden direkt zu.“

Was? Wer wollte das denn? Ich nicht. Okay angerrufen, dann Gespräch gesucht, das endete abrupt, Sie legt auf. Sowas habe ich noch NIE erlebt. NOCH NIE.  

Auch das zweite Gespräch dann mit einem Teamleiter brachte nix. Er sagte zwar er kümmert sich aber ich habe nichts mehr von ihm gehört.

Letztendlich soll ich das Teil zurückschicken auf meine Kosten:

„Sehr geehrter Herr (mein Name)
unabhängig davon, dass Sie uns in Ihrer ersten Anfrage mit den Worten "Wie verfahren wir jetzt?" keinen direkten Wunsch geäußert haben, haben wir Nachbesserungsrecht.
Wir bieten Ihnen kulanterweise nach wie vor an, uns den Artikel zurückzusenden. Aus KULANZ schreiben wir Ihnen diesen gut, sofern Sie diesen zurücksenden. Sollten Sie aufgrund der Versandkosten für die Rücksendung, die von Ihnen getragen werden müssen, den Artikel nicht zurücksenden wollen, können wir in dieser Sache nichts weiter für Sie tun.
Weitere Diskussionen werden zu keinerlei Verbesserung Ihrer Situation führen. Wir sehen daher von weiterer Kommunikation in dieser Sache ab, da alles gesagt wurde.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H. W.“

… und ich bekomme eine Gutschrift. Echt tolle Kommunikation!

Jetzt wird es noch besser. Ich habe das Teil welches mir direkt von Koolance zugeschickt wurde auf meine Kosten zurückgeschickt. Ich habe es weder eingebaut noch habe ich es benutzt. Ich hatte ja bereits bei Amazon mir aus UK Ersatz bestellt und eingebaut. Nun unterstellt mir eine andere Support-Mitarbeiterin Frau F., ich hätte das defekte bzw. ein benutztes Teil zurückgeschickt (das Defekte liegt noch hier).

Sie melden sich nicht mehr.

Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich über diesen Mist aufzuregen, sowas ist mir wirklich noch nie passiert.


----------



## D0pefish (6. Juni 2016)

Da hättest du wohl das Defekte zurückschicken müssen und vor der Rücksendung des Ersatzteils, welches ja das Problem wahrscheinlich behoben hätte, nochmal anfragen müssen bzw. es dahin zurücksenden müssen, wo es herkam.

Nur mal ein genauso 'krasses' Gegenbeispiel: Schwarzen externen Alu-AGB gekauft, dieser fängt nach einiger Zeit an am Boden zu korrodieren. Teil nach Rückmeldung zurückgeschickt aber leider nur einen blauen Ersatz bekommen, (da Schwarz aus war) den ich neu bezahlen musste. Kann man aus Händlersicht nachvollziehen, oder? Da kann ja jeder kommen, der mit Salzsäure kühlt. Jedenfalls hat der Blaue mit identischem Kühlmittel (G12+ und sogenanntes destilliertes Wasser) nicht angefangen zu korrodieren und das jetzt 7 Jahre lang. Über ein halbes Jahr (!) nach der Reklamation bekam ich Post von Frau W. (der Praktikantin ohne Erfahrung - Scherz ^^) und die Sache wurde bestätigt + Artikelpreis kam zurück auf mein Konto. Imho war es eine Dichtung  aus nicht geeignetem Material am Plexi-Boden, aber anscheinend tat der schwarze Lack auch sein Gutes. Die Fotos sind wirklich grauslig aber das erspare ich mir jetzt. Fazit: Problem wurde gelöst. Geld kam zurück aber Versandkosten gingen auf mich. Da habe ich wesentlich krassere Erlebnisse hinter mir. HDD's verbogen zugestellt, 6 x Monitor im Rahmen der Garantie auf Herstellerkosten mit UPS hin- und hergeschickt usw. ^^ 

Wie man in den Wald reinruft, kommt es zurück. Lass dir das eine Lehre sein. Vorschlag auf Rücksendung und Ersatzteillieferung wurde gemacht. Wo ist das Problem, wenn du das falsche Teil an die falsche Adresse zurücksendest? Oder komm ich jetzt nicht mehr mit? Sowas ist immer ärgerlich aber dann muss man ruhig und sachlich bleiben, klare Ansagen machen und klare Antworten geben... Und ja, ich mag den Blauen nicht so wie den schwarzen aber pfff... ist kein Schönheitswettbewerb  - solange der tut, was er tun soll.

Ich kann auch nur vorschlagen die Sache auf beiden Seiten emotional auf Null zurückzusetzen und ordentlich und sachlich eine Einigung zu finden. Prangern bringt schonmal garnix. Aber danke für den Hinweis, dass die Qualitätskontrolle von Hersteller X oder die Handhabung von Ware von Logistikpartner Y nicht die beste ist. ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juni 2016)

Ich habs bei Computerbase schon gesagt und mache hier einfach mal Copy&Paste. 

Ich erzähl einach mal unsere Seite.

Ja, der Kunde hat eine Reklamation gestartet und Anfangs keinen Wusch zum Weg der Lösung geäußert. Es ist auch richtig, das bei der ersten Mail ein Fehler unterlaufen ist.
Da der Kunde sich Anfänglich nicht darüber geäußert hat welchen Weg er gehen möchte, gingen wir von einem Umtausch aus. Das ist ja in der Regel der normale Anspruch der Kunden.

Wir haben darauf hin eigenständig und aus guten Willen Kontakt mit Koolance aufgenommen und darum gebeten eventuell direkt einen Ersatz zu schicken bevor das den langen Weg über uns gehen müsste. Koolance hat sich damit einverstanden erklärt und nach eigener Aussage ein neues Produkt geschickt.
Denn der normale Weg wäre gewesen: Der Kunde schickt das Teil zu uns zurück, wir schauen uns das an, klären mit Koolance das Problem und stellen dann nach Absprache mit Koolance einen Ersatz.
Genau diesen Weg wollten wir dem Kunden ersparen indem wir Koolance darum baten, direkt einen Ersatz zu schicken ohne vorheriges zurück schicken des defekten Produktes.

Währenddessen ruft der Kunde bei uns an und möchte vom Kauf zurück treten und eine Gutschrift erhalten. Das heißt, ein neues Teil war auf dem Weg zu ihm und er wollte für sein Defektes eine Gutschrift. Das wir dann natürlich das neue Teil wieder haben möchte, sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Das derartiges immer auf Kosten des Kundes zurück geschickt werden muss, ist seit 2014 gesetzlich verankert, wir bieten aus Kulanz eine Kostenübernahme der Rücksendung bei einem Warenwert von mindestens 40€ aus Kulanz an.
Daher die Mail, dass ein neues Teil auf dem Weg sei. Das hat sich schlichtweg überschnitten.

Das darauffolgende Telefonat wurde beendet, da der Kunde der Meinung war die Kollegin am Telefon anbrüllen zu müssen, ansonsten würde hier niemand auflegen. Das dient zum Schutz der Mitarbeiter, werden Kunden ausfällig oder laut, gibt es die klare Anweisung das Gespräch zu beenden.

Die Rücksendung des Produktes musste uns im übrigen stutzig machen, da extreme Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen sind. Verschrammte und verkratzte Front, definitiv genutzte Gewinde und überdrehte Verschlusschrauben. Wir klären aktuell mit Koolance ab, ob das wirklich der nachgesendete Ausgleichsbehälter ist, oder ob sie uns einen anderen Gebrauchte zurück geschickt haben. Wie es dann weiter geht, entscheidet sich nach der Aussagen von Koolance.


----------



## efha (7. Juni 2016)

Danke Aquatuning.

Alles nur Rechtfertigungen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Juni 2016)

Ich verstehs nicht... du hast doch 14 tägiges Rückaberecht? FAG? Da zahlst dann auch kein Porto zurück. Weg damit und neu bestellen.
Vor allem wie kann man den keinen Wunsch äußern? Du musst doch wissen was du willst?

Den höflichste Eindruck machst du auch nicht gerade da hätte ich auch kein Bock die Sachlage zu klären.
Auch wenn bei Aquatuning nicht alles rund lief dann kann man doch höflich nachfragen.
Lass dir das eine Lehre sein. Ich weiß auch nicht wo der Sinn ist das in 2 Foren zu posten? Bist du an einer Lösung überhaupt interessiert oder willst du nur Aquatuning schlecht machen? Der Standpunkt von Aquatuning wird sich kaum verändert haben.

@Eddy. Manchmal kann man halt auch zu kulant sein^^.


----------



## J4CK3R (9. Juni 2016)

Also ich muss hier mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich hatte mal, dass der Pumpendekel meiner DDC sich gelöst hatte und das Wasser über die Platine der DDC lief, und sie mit in den Elektronikhimmel nahm.
Als ich AT das Problem geschildert habe, sanden diese mir sofort eine neue Platine zu, die alte durfte ich entsorgen. 
Danke AT dass es so tolle Firmen gibt, welche sich noch echt um die Kunden kümmern, darum kann ich solche Post wie oben nicht erklären, vieleicht muss man sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Pladdaah (9. Juni 2016)

meldet sich hier im Forum an, um über AT zu meckern 

Leute gibt's 

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## J4CK3R (9. Juni 2016)

@Pladdaah
hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auch noch nie ein Problem mit dem Support von Aquatuning. Als 5 Monate nach dem Kauf mein Phobya RGB-Controller den Abgang gemacht hat, bekam ich von Eddy einen neuen zugeschickt, ohne den alten zurückschicken zu müssen. Der landete stattdessen im Elektroschrott.

Fand ich außergewöhnlich und äußerst zuvorkommend 
Und mal abgesehen davon: Wenn mich am Telefon jemand anbrüllen würde, würde ich auch auflegen. Und so wie du dich hier geäußert hast (@TE) sowie aufgrund der Tatsache, dass du es gleich in zwei Foren postest, scheinst du allgemein nicht das ruhigste Gemüt zu sein. Bleib doch einfach mal locker und rede normal mit den Leuten.

Rechtlich gesehen steht dem Kunden übrigens beim ersten Fehler eines Produktes nur der Warenumtausch gegen ein neues, identisches Produkt oder die Reparatur zu. Falls danach erneut ein Fehler auftreten sollte, gilt das Gleiche. Erst beim dritten Fehler am Produkt kann der Kunde vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten.
So hab ich das jedenfalls gelernt. Die Haftung für die Richtigkeit übernimmt meine Berufsschule


----------



## chaotium (13. Juni 2016)

Also ich kann nur sagen. Dumm gelaufen.

Und was ist das inzwischen für ein verhalten, eine Firma in sämtlichen Foren schlecht zumachen? Dazu noch am Telefon anfangen rumzubrüllen? Erziehung fehlanzeige würde ich sagen.
Sollte ein Kunde so ein Assi verhalten mir gegenüber aufweisen, war das ein Kunde.

Und man sollte Eddi und sein Team mal danken, setzen alle Hebel in Bewegung damit man dem Kunden seine Wünsche erfüllt.
Andere Firmen reagieren in Garantie/ Gewährleistung gar anderst!

Also ich kann nur beide Daumen nach oben zeigen!!!


----------

